# [SOLVED] Cisco Router problems



## fivehands (May 8, 2012)

Hi
I have a Vodafone modem in the house at the phone line entry point, with 4 Ethernet cables hard-wired to the office across the street. ( I have since learnt that I could have just used a switch?) 

Anyway....

1 goes to pc1, 1 to pc2, one to my network printer. All working great. When I plug the 4th one into a cisco router, (To extend wifi to the office), the internet goes down intermittently on both pc's.... (but sometimes, my iPhone will work great on WiFi in the office from the cisco whilst the pc's are both still down!) 

Why are these conflicting?
What settings can I check or change to get it working? 
Thanks!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

post the results of a ipconfig /all from the 4th pc before and after you plug it in.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

Just as a toss-in, are you using Cat 6 cabling? You should for across-the-roadway connections or long runs anywhere as far as I know.

.


----------



## fivehands (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

Hi to you both...

@wand3r3r...

Hi

Sorry, I didnt explain it too well...
The 4th one is not a pc, it's the 4th cat 5 ethernet cable coming from the vodafone modem in the house to a cisco router to obtain wifi.

I only have 2 pc's. Pc 1(1st cat5) and Pc 2(2nd cat 5)... then a printer(3rd cat5) on the network....and then the cisco of course on 4th cat 5)

Do you mean to execute the ipconfig /all command on the two pc's before and after connecting the cisco? ..or did you understand that I did indeed have a 4th pc?


@CCT... 

Hi

I am using cat5 but its only actually about 20-25ft from modem to router.
Is this too far for cat5?


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

Hello,

If it is an external cable then you want to be using External Cat5e. If its internal then Cat5 will be fine.

Please can you do an ipconfig /all on one of the working PC's.

Check the IP address of the Cisco and confirm that it is not conflicting with the modem.


Dave


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

Dave, I was merely thinking he may have noise issues on that run and my understanding is Cat 6 cabling has the best shielding against interference.

If he has 5 and upgrades from 5 to 5e maybe that'll do it.


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

CCT, I hadn't thought about that. It maybe worth testing the cable to be sure.

Dave


----------



## fivehands (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

Hi Dave

Yes it's external but only for about 9ft out of the 25ft (the rest in in the walls of the two buildings) and that 9ft of cat 5 is protected by half inch conduit.


Here is the ip/config of pc1 without cisco plugged in to network


----------



## fivehands (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

Hi
@ Dave & CCT

That would of course still mean me testing with 1 long cat 6 overground and buying a switch to be able to test all the components together. Otherwise I would have to run 4 x cat 6 to test them without a switch.

Are you all sure there are no settings that I can check on the cisco router? 
How do I confirm that the cisco is not conflicting with the modem?

I tried looking for the ip of the cisco online to see if maybe changing channels would do anything but it's obviously more complicated than that yeah?

As Manuel would say. ' I know nothing' ha...hence me being here!

Anyway a post I found did say..

'There is NO default IP in a CISCO router. In the state mentioned above, the only way of accessing the router is via console port and you will require an RJ45 rollover cable for that.'
Source(s):
I am a Cisco Certified Network Associate and MSc in Networking.



but others disagreed and said...


'It should be 192.168.1.1 you should be connected to the router via ethernet cable for the first time just use admin and leave the password field blank. You should be able to login and then make changes.'

When I type in 192.168.1.1, a vodafone message appears asking for a password


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

192.168.1.1 is the address of your vodafone modem by the sounds of it.

What is the model of your Cisco Router? Gave you had it long? Is it new?

If you connect your PC directly to the Cisco and do another ipconfig.

There will be a default IP address for the router unless it is a business grade router which comes with no configuration as standard.


Dave


----------



## fivehands (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

It's a Cisco Linskeys e1000, it's brand new and I have had it about a month.

Do you mean to unplug the cat5 thats in my pc and replace it with one that is plugged into the cisco?

I cant see any other way to connect while the cat 5 is still plugged in or is that right enough?


----------



## fivehands (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

Can I use the other pc? It is closer to the cisco.
Will the ip/config be the same as the 1st or do you want one of the pc I will use with the cisco first?


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

The Cat 5 is hardwired at the house but what about the shop?

Can you connect the Cisco to another of the Cat 5 cables at the shop end and test that way?


----------



## fivehands (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

Sorry, when I say hard wired I mean they are just plugged into the modem and the other ends into pc1 ,2 printer and cisco...


Will I remove one cat5 from pc and plug the cisco in and do the ip/config?


----------



## fivehands (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

Will I do this?,......


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

Hi Fivehands,

Yes, connect PC2 directly to the Cisco and do an IPconfig but disconnect the router form the modem first.

The default IP address is 192.168.1.1. If it hasnt been changed then it will conflict with your modem which will cause the PC's to loose Internet access.



Dave


----------



## fivehands (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

The Cisco router was actually just sitting there with nothing connected cause it's causing the problem so, I disconnected pc2 from the modem and connected it to the Cisco, then did the ipconfig/all....


----------



## Madd1973 (Jan 8, 2012)

What I would suggest doing, I had to do this for a client, is this:

Set the modem to passive mode ( you may need ISP help with this) then make sure the Linksys is in gateway mode, and assign a static ip including the DNS server info to the router. 
Obviously this depends whether the Linksys has enough ports. If not you will have to buy a small switch.


----------



## fivehands (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

Hi
Thanks for the help and info but that all is a little complicated for me!:nonono:


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

I would just replace the Cisco Router with an unmaaged switch or if its for wireless then a wireless access point.

Your other options are to log into the cisco router on http://192.168.1.1 and change the IP address to something like 192.168.1.253. Disable DHCP because your modem is providing the service.


Dave


----------



## fivehands (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

Hi
192.168.1.1 just seems to open the vodafone modem page, not the cisco though


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

Connect PC2 back into the Cisco directly. Then type in http://192.168.1.1 - It should take you to the Cisco Router login.


Dave


----------



## fivehands (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

Hi

Ok I have gotten in to the Cisco router.

I'm confused about the changing of the ip addresses...

Do you mean to change it to a static ip address or leave it on auto config dhcp?

I tried both...

In the auto settings i just tried changing the ip address to 192.168.1.10 and they saved ok but nothing happened.




In the static settings I tried

ip address: 192.168.1.10
subnet mask: 255.255.255.0
default gateway: 192.168.1.1(vodafone modem)
Left the rest blank

Then in the lower section of the same static settings page it says ip address and subnet mask again? (And also a space for me to name the network, in this case 'office', but it never changes on my phone. It still says cisco, but this is not important)

When I try 192.168.1.1 (default) with the settings above it says:

The LAN and WAP ip are the same. Pls recheck them!



When I hit renew lease on the iphone wifi settings it will sometimes work for a while but then down again

By the way, both pc's are working fine all the way through this.

How do I set the ip address to static? What are the correct settings?

I even Googled the settings for static ip for Vodafone and I found that you have to go and request one which I did... only to be told 5 mins later by a friend that that was the wrong ip to make static. Its the one on the cisco router only that needs changing, so I had to revert back to Vodafone and cancel that order... that was going to cost 3.99 a month too! 

This is begginin to drive me nuts! 

I have sent pics of the two screens from the Cisco.
If you could advise of what to put where that would be a great help


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

Hello,

On the screenshot it says 'IP Address' - Under where it says MTU. Dont work about the Internet Address as you wont be using it.

Its currently at 192.168.1.1 - This is the same as your Vodafone Modem so it will conflict. Change this address to 192.168.1.253.

BEFORE CHANGING IT - Click Start, Run, type in 'cmd' and press ok. In the black command prompt type in 'ping 192.168.1.253' - This is just to double check that the IP address isn't currently being used by any other device. If it is being used it will come back with 'Reply from 192.168.1.253'. If it doesnt come back with this then you should be fine.

One other thing - Make sure that you are plugging the Cat5 cable into one of the LAN ports and not the WAN port (They will be labelled)


Dave


----------



## fivehands (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

I take it you mean on the static side yes?
Anyway, I have tried to get back in to the router today and it just says page not available.
I have it connected to a laptop to change the settings.
It worked yesterday but not now.
I have restarted it and the laptop with no joy
The laptop is not connected to the internet
I have the cat 5 in port1 ethernet not internet port
There are 4 ethernet ports and one internet port
I do not which is lan and wan but I presume the 4 ethernets are lan yes?


----------



## fivehands (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

I am using a laptop because yesterday I was using pc1 to configure the router and after a while it was only letting me in for about a minute or so before displaying the 'page not available' message

Then I tried the laptop and it worked ok for the duration of configuring

Now it will not work at all

What am I doing wrong now? lol


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

Because DHCP is disabled on it, it wont be giving you an IP Address on your laptop. 

Setup a static IP Address on your Laptop by doing the following:
How to Assign a Static IP Address in XP, Vista, or Windows 7 - How-To Geek

Set your IP Address as 192.168.1.2. Subnet Mask as 255.255.255.0. Other details are not reliant for this.

Then connect your laptop to the Cisco and try and get on 192.168.1.1.

When on the cisco router. Change the LAN Address (Static address) to 192.168.1.253.




Dave


----------



## fivehands (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

Hi
Did all that and...
The ip has changed but it still will not let me in to the router on 192.168.1.1
I even reset it and rebooted the lappy
No good


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

Hi Fivehands,

Just to confirm where we are. You are still unable to log onto the router? Did you change the IP Address of the router?

Below is a user guide for the router (FYI):
http://www.winotek.com/multimedia/items/E1000_V10_UG_USA_NC-WEB,0.PDF


Dave


----------



## fivehands (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

Hi
Sorry, I have been away abroad for 3 days...

I logged into the router, but it will not let me save after changing the ip address 

It says ''The page at 192.168.1.1 says 'illegal value' ''


Is DHCP still meant to be disabled here?


----------



## fivehands (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

I have now tried it with 192.168.1.253 in the top settings as well (under the 'static ip' dropdown at the top) , subnet mask 255.255.255.0 and then 192.168.1.253 again in the space below, under where it says MTU, and it has let me save them for the first time.
I will try and see if it works again now


----------



## fivehands (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

Nope, didn't work!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

Hi fivehands,

I don't know if you still need assistance. I would suggest a hard reset of the Linksys Router to reset this to the factory default, then follow this Tutorial on how to connect your Linksys router to your Modem.

Please give us an update.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

Please update us.


----------



## fivehands (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

Sorry, I haven't had time to do anything more with it yet. Will do soon!


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

While you are doing this, you are at a web page.

If you can, get to a command line interface or possibly an area that will show the line by line configuration information, please do as below. 
If not, please advise and we should be able to telnet into it from the address that you provided.

If you can get to the command line interface, type the following;

en
password (if set)
prompts will look as follows; type bold examples;

router# *show run*
router# *show protocols*

Please provide the output from both commands. You should be able to copy and paste them , rather than photos.

This will allow us to see exactly what is set, and possibly make corrections.


----------



## fivehands (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

Hi
What is a command line interface exactly? I'm sorry I do not have a clue what this is.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

Have you followed the tutorial linked to by 2xg in post 33 yet please do not overlook this.


----------



## fivehands (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

I have tried but when I change the static ip to 192.168.1.(anything up to 50)...or add the subnet to be 255.255.255.0 .....
The cisc says 'illegal value' or ' the subnet address is invalid'

It will not let me save the settings


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

Please connect the ethernet cable from your vodafone router to the *Lan port *not *WAN port *of your Linsys router then follow the tutorial Connecting Additional Routers | | Tech Support Forum


----------



## fivehands (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

Is that one of the 4 x Ethernet ports or the only one internet port?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

One of the four ethernet ports.


----------



## fivehands (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

Yes, that is where I have been plugging it all along


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

When you set up the Linksys with a new static address within the same subnet as your first router was your computer just connected to the linksys and was the linksys disconnected from the vodafone?

To change the ip address on the linksys do not connect it up to the vodefone to start just with your computer and change the router's ip address to 192.168.1.2 if it is not assigned to any computer(s) and disable the dhcp server. 

Disable the WAN port if you are able to do so on the linksys.

Reserve the ip address that of 192.168.1.2 in your vodafone for the linksys router by it's mac address.

Once you have done this you can connect up vodafone router to the linksys router via the Lan ports.

Check for connectivity.


----------



## fivehands (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

Yes, just the laptop is connected to it


'Reserve the ip address that of 192.168.1.2 in your vodafone for the linksys router by it's mac address.' ....how do I do this? Sorry, I am quite useless at networking stuff really


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

If you navigate to your vodafones ip address 192.168.1.1 login with your credentials username and password.

Go to Lan setup or Lan config depends on brand of router locate your DHCP server and look for DHCP reservation it will be there check your router manual.

You then enter ip address you wish to assign 192.168.1.2 and add the mac address of your Linksys router you can find on a label on bottom of your Linksys.

Then click add and it will be added to a list of reserved addresses.


----------



## fivehands (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

Ok, all done

Now try the procedure again? ...or just try and plug it in to network again?


----------



## fivehands (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

I reserved the address on the Vodafone....
I logged into the linskeys and tried 192.168.1.2/3/55/12 and lots of other variations and the subnet as 255.255.255.0 but it still says 'illegal value'


----------



## fivehands (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

Re:To change the ip address on the linksys do not connect it up to the vodefone to start just with your computer and change the router's ip address to 192.168.1.2 if it is not assigned to any computer(s) and disable the dhcp server. 

Disable the WAN port if you are able to do so on the linksys.

Reserve the ip address that of 192.168.1.2 in your vodafone for the linksys router by it's mac address.

Once you have done this you can connect up vodafone router to the linksys router via the Lan ports.
..............


Do you mean to do this to the vodafone modem and then it should just work without changing the ip on the linskeys? or do you mean not try and change ip until I have done this and both vodafone and linskeys are plugged in?


----------



## fivehands (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

Ok, the wifi works intermittently again now on the iphone etc in the office but very seldom....though the two pcs do not seem to be affected now.
They havent gone down at all in half an hour, wheras before, they would lost conn almost instantly


----------



## fivehands (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

I havent changed the ip on the linskeys yet by the way
I have just reserved the ip on the vodafone and disabled dchp and tried it again.


----------



## fivehands (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

I have just noticed that the intermittent wifi connection now coming from linskeys is only only on the iphone, and is working all the time on a wifi laptop..... and I'm still getting no loss of connection to pc1 or 2....


----------



## fivehands (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

iphone and ipad are the only 2 giving trouble now.
Just the two I need in the first place!

Any ideas why this would be? Wifi on lappy seems fine and there is no drop on pc1 or 2

by the way... I was not able to disable the WAN port on the linksys

Dunno if this is making a difference but threw it in anyway...


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

Do not disable the DHCP server on the vodafone enable it on that router.

Disconnect the ethernet cable coming from one of the Lan ports on the vodafone to the WAN port of the Linksys.

Connect an ethernet cable from the ethernet port on pc2 to one of the Lan ports on the linksys router navigate to it's ip address isince you have not changed it yet and login with your credentials.

go to Lan settings and change the ip address to 192.168.1.2 and subnet mask 255.255.255.0 

Then please disable your DHCP server.

Click apply and ok and re-boot if prompted to do so.

Check for internet connectivity and let us know if you have it.

Please also note there is no need to bump the thread so many times only after 72Hrs has elapsed.

We are all volunteers here and will reply but cannot be on 24/7 and are also helping others well as yourself.


----------



## fivehands (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

Hi
Sorry I did not realise I was bumping anything! How am I doing that?
Is it by keep adding posts?


----------



## fivehands (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

Ok firstly you say..''Disconnect the ethernet cable coming from one of the Lan ports on the vodafone to the WAN port of the Linksys.''

The cable going from vodafone to linksys is going from lan port to lan port... not to wan on the linksys???

How am I to disconnect it?


----------



## fivehands (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

Wan is the single internet one right? Lan are the 4 ports? I had it in lan port no1 to lan port 1 in the vodafone
Is this wrong?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

Yes because you are adding posts.

Ok disconnect the vodafone router from the Linksys router via ethernet.

Then please follow my instructions on how to change ip address on Linksys and disable DHCP server and then re-connect ethernet cable from Vodafone router Lan port to Linksys Lan port and check for internet connectivity and report back please.


----------



## fivehands (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

Hi
Sorry for the delay in posting.
After a friend visited, and had a look at the problem, he suggested doing it this way on a cisco manual that he found, and it's all working perfectly again
Thank you all so much for your help...

Article


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Cisco Router problems*

Yep the first is what we also gave you glad it is working thanks for posting back.


----------

